# Hydor 50W Heater question



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys.

I recently got a used Hydor 50W Submersible heater (about 8inches in length) with a 15G tank. First question: Does the heater always stay on or does it turn on/off when it reaches the set temperature? Q2: If its always on, does it stay true to its set temperature or do I have to play around with it in order for the heater to keep a constant temp?

The last 4 days Ive been playing around with it and I'm not sure if its working right or wrong. I set the temp to 74 and in 2 days I brought the tank to almost a boil lol, way off charts for the stick on thermometer to gauge. I've spoken to the seller, and I can get my money back if its broken. I just want to make sure I'm using it correctly before returning it. I have a different non submersible heater in my 20G and it turns on/off to keep a constant temp where it does it flawlessly.

Tonight I set it to the lowest temp to around 64 I believe, and the temp started to go down. Hopefully I can jiggle it right to where I want it before I start any cycling etc.

Any other suggestions are more then welcome.

Thanks in advance,
Nick.

/cheers


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Almost all heaters purchased nowadays have a built in thermostat so that when they reach the set temperature (that you have set the dial to), they will turn off automatically.

Thus, your second question is moot.

It may be that your heater requires calibration (i.e. perhaps the temperature indicated on the dial is not true to what the thermostat thinks the temperature is).


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sup Nick,

Turn the heat all the way down, unplug for 10 min, plug back in, leave alone for for 10 min, then turn the heat up a bit. From there you can test to see if the temp will be more constant. Hope it works out


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys.

@Darkblade48. The thermometer does not turn off. Either it regulates how hot it is via the dial or the themostat has burnt out. That's why I was asking whether it runs 24/7 or regulates via on/off.

@DaFishMan. Its on the lowest setting atm 68*. The tank temperature dropped to 78/26 in the last 24 hours and is holding for now. I had the lid open as well for faster heat exchange. I'm going to put the hood on for the night and see if the temperature holds or goes up. I will wait until tomorrow morning to see. If the temp will stay @ 26, imo its sufficiently stable for my gold fish .
Ill start cycling the tank thereafter.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

pretty much if its set to 68 and its at 78 its off a lot (brokeded) lol... i wouldn't keep anything with the risk of boiling my aquarium.


----------

